
Software/Web Development Is Not Software Engineering - user_001
https://googleyasheck.com/software-engineering-is-not-software-web-development/
======
jstewartmobile
In the modern context, engineering suggests a highly rigorous approach to
design, testing, and implementation. This is typically only done for things
where lives are at stake (civil, chemical, aerospace, etc.), or where a great
inventories and reputations are at risk.

Very little software (even at Google/Apple/Facebook/etc.) is written to that
standard -- regardless of how many "Software Engineers" they may employ --
because the cost of mistakes is still far less than the cost of adopting a
more formal approach.

It's all about the process. Answering algorithms questions off the top of your
head is neither here nor there.

------
jstewartmobile
That, and the plumber analogy is a little dodgy.

Anyone who knows an engineer will certainly have a story where he sets off to
perform some trade around the house with a "No sweat, I'm an engineer!"
attitude, then nearly burns the house down.

------
flukus
We aren't computer scientists either. There is a mismatch between what we call
ourselves, what we're trained as and what we actually do.

